# سيارة هوائية ذاتية الملىء ذو امكانيات عالية بلا وقود لأول مرة



## mohamedhusen951 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم الموضوع فى هذا القسم اهم

*سيارة هوائية ذاتية المليء والحركة ذو إمكانيات عالية لا تحتاج إلى محطات*​ 
***ان المشكلة في السيارات الهوائية الحالية أنها تحتاج إلى محطات بها ضاغط هواء للمليء ومن الممكن أن تتزاحم عليها السيارات إلى جانب *
***عدد ركابها قليل حيث يكون الموتور 25 حصان تقريبا لأنها تستهلك 1.5 لتر هواء كل كيلومتر*
***السرعة تكون قليلة نسبيا لا تتجاوز 100 كلم ساعة*

*الاختراع والفكرة*
*والاختراع هو سيارة هوائية لا تحتاج إلى محطات لمليء خزان الهواء وتكون ذاتية المليء إلى جانب زيادة سرعتها وحجمها عن المعتاد *
*الفكرة أننا نستخدم كومبريسور أو ضاغط هواء قوى وسريع وصغير بالحجم في نفس الوقت وهو موجود بالأسواق لكي نملأ أنبوب السيارة ويكون هذا الكومبريسور مركب فى السيارة ويستمد طاقته من حركة السيارة على الدينامو والبطارية*
*لذلك كان بالإمكان ان نزيد من سرعة وحجم السيارة لان الكومبريسور المستخدم سريع جدا فى المليء لذلك نستطيع ان نستخدم لترات اكثر من الهواء فى حركة موتور السيارة الهوائي وبذلك نزيد من قوته وسرعته الى جانب ان بطارية السيارة طويلة العمر (لا تحتاج الى تغيير البطارية الا كل 15عاما ) ولا تحتاج الى تغيير زيت الا قليلجدا*






كومبريسور صغير 2 حصان 220 فولت 7 أمبير وهو موتور سريع في حجم كرة القدم فقط فكرة الاختراع يستطيع مليء 150 لتر في 10 دقائق لذلك في الساعة يستطيع أن يكمل 6 دورات مليء أي 600 لتر هواء بالساعة فقط ب 1500 وات طاقة 600 لتر يستطيعوا أن يحركوا دينامو بطاقة كبيرة جدا جدا أزيد من حاجته

*



*

*طريقة الاستغلال:-*
*1- يستغل هذا الاختراع فى تصنيع والتعاقد مع شركات السيارات الهوائية لتصنيع سيارة هوائية بأي قوة وعدد ركاب وتكون سرعاتها عالية*
*2- يمكن فرض ضريبة على هذه السيارات بالمدن بدلا من البنزين كخطة تامين طويلة لكي لا تخسر شركات البترول والسيارات التقليدية*
*3- استغلالها كمولد للطاقة الكهربائية بالمنازل وفى المناطق النائية التي ليس بها كهرباء حيث يمكن صناعة مولدات صغيرة ووضع دينامو التوليد مقارب لطاقة الموتور حيث أنها نفس الفكرة دينامو يلف بموتور سيارة هوائي ولكن يمكن تركيبها بهيكل غير السيارة (هيكل المولد) كما يمكن إنشاء محطات كهربائية بهذه الوحدات *
*4- نجد أن هذه السيارات مجانية في تكاليف المشي واقتصادية جدا فيمكن فرض عليها ضريبة ضئيلة بنصف ثمن البترول فتجنى الدولة من ملايين السيارات منها مبالغ بالمليارات شهريا أموال خالصة ليست بها مصاريف تكرير أو استخراج كالبترول إلى جانب عدم خسارة جميع سيارات البنزين لان عندها سعر البنزين سيقل ويصبح مساوي للضريبة المفروضة على السيارات الهوائية بخطة تدريجية ستطور صناعة السيارات الهوائية والمولدات بالمستقبل إلى أن يتم إحلال كامل كما أنها ستؤدى إلى انخفاض تكاليف الكهرباء أيضا لان محطاتها نظيفة 100% ولا تحتاج إلى وقود ورخيصة جدا*
*ونناشد كل الدول البترولية استثمار أموالهم كلها في المحركات الهوائية كطاقة نظيفة وتصنيعها بهذه الصورة مما يعوض خسارة انخفاض أسعار البترول الذي سيستخدم فقط في الطائرات وآلات البناء والقطارات والدبابات ,والسفن ..... * 

مولد كهربائي صغير نفس الفكرة






*academy paper of recording وثيقة التسجيل الدولي بالأكاديمية *





*الأدوات المطلوبة لتصنيع سيارة أو تحويلها هي :-*
*** كومبريسور بموتور أو ضاغط هواء 2 حصان (1500 وات) 30*20سم(يملأ 100 لتر هواء فى 7 دقائق) وبه جهاز حساس للكمية التي ملئت الأنبوب بالضغط ويمكن ضبطه*
*** انبوب هواء يسع 150 لتر مصنوع من الفايبر *
***موتور السيارة الهوائى بأي قوة مجهز له وصلة مع الدينامو*
***دينامو 6 كيلو وات يزن 20 كلجم "سهل جدا تصنيعه وموجود بالأسواق العالمية دينامو حتى 25 كيلووات لذلك سهل الحصول عليه*
***بطارية ليثيوم حديثة6 كيلو وات تزن 20كلجم*
*ثم نركب هذه القطع الصغيرة بالحجم فى هيكل السيارة ونوصل الكومبريسور بالأنبوب الفايبر ثم نوصل الأنبوب الفايبر بالموتور الهوائي ثم نوصل الموتور الهوائي بالدينامو وسيره ثم نوصل وصلة الدينامو إلى البطارية مع وجود الكتاوت ثم نوصل البطارية ونعمل لها مفتاح لتشغيل الكومبريسور لتصبح هذه المكونات المجمعة المركبة كدورة *
*تكون البطارية مشحونة فنعطى طاقة الى الكومبريسور فيقوم بملأ الأنبوب فى خلال 10 دقائق وذلك لأول مرة تدشين ثم نفتح الهواء من الأنبوب إلى الموتور الهوائي للسيارة فتقوم بالحركة والاندفاع فكلما مشت السيارة "أو دارت فقط" كلما اشتغل الدينامو كلما شحن البطارية كلما عمل الكومبريسور ولم يقف كلما ضمننا أنبوب ممتلئ بالكومبريسور (وملحوظة الكومبريسور كما قلنا حساس للمليء وبالتالي لن يملأ الأنبوب الى انفجاره) وبالتالي هذه دورة لا نهائية موفرة للطاقة والجهد وتنتج سيارة سريعة وقوية وكبيرة منافسة لسيارات البنزين بل ولا تحتاج إلى محطات *
وتوضيحات خاتمة
الكومبريسور ده عبارة عن موتور بيملأ انبوب هواء وليس الموتور والانبوب معا
السيارة الهوائية العادية فيها انبوب ولكن من غير موتور للملىء لذلك الموتور اللى اسمه كومبريسور هيتركب على أى انبوب تكون خفيفية علشان يملأ الانبوب ثم الانبوب عن طريق صمام تعطي الموتور الهوائي للسيارة يعني الدورة دي غير مباشرة 
الموتور للملىء بيعطي للانبوب اولا ويملأها ثم الانبوب بصمام منفصل تعطي للموتور السيارة الهوائي

يعنى مش من الموتور المالىء(الكومبريوسر)الى الموتور السيارة الهوائي مباشرة 
بل بينهما فاصل وصمام وهي الانبوب الخازن للهواء وبالتالي ده مش هيخضع لقانون الطاقة كما يقول البعض
يعني الموتور المالىء بيملأ ومالوش دعوة بحاجة وبعد كده الصمام هو اللى بيشتغل ويدفع الهواء الى الموتور السيارة الهوائي اللى ممكن يتعمل بأى طاقة وسرعه منافس للبنزين نتيجة لان الموتور المالىء سريع فى الملىء وموفر للطاقة
بعد كده ياخذ طاقته من حركة الدينامو البسيطة على الموتور الهوائى فيكفي دينامو 6 كيلووات يعني 8 حصان تقريبا
والموتور عندنا ممكن يتعمل 100 حصان واكثر لان الهواء موجود عندك بلا نهاية كدورة نهائية بالرسمة اعلى الصفحة

الفقد فى الطاقة لن يؤثر اطلاقا لان الدينامو كما قلت 6 كيلووات فى اسوأ الاحتمالات يولد /5 او 4 كيلووات فيشحن البطارية التى سعتها 6 كيلو فى ساعه وربع 
والكومبريسور اللى بيستهلك الطاقة من البطارية 1500 وات فقط بالساعه ويستطيع بالالف وخمسمائة وات دول يملأ هواء للانبوب مقداره600 لتر فى ساعه تخيلو تمشى العربية 4 ساعات يعني المسئلة تكفي وتفيض لان فى الاربع ساعات دول الدينامو يكون شحن البطارية مرتين او ثلاث كمان اى لن تفرغ البطارية اطلاقا بل ويمكن ان تغذى البطارية اشياء اخرى بالسيارة كالتكييف وغيره يعنى سيارة قمة المجانية والترفيه والمتعه
والله الموفق
وهذه لينكة الموقع بالفيديو لمن يريد الدعم


************************
وضع اى روابط بغرض الدعايا والاعلان مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المراقب


----------



## zamalkawi (27 مارس 2010)

أخي
ماذا درست؟
*أخي، لو أنك مررت على ثانوي صناعي أو حتى ثانوية عامة لكنت عرفت أن ما تقوله لا يصح
ولو درست السنة الأولى في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية لعرفت أنه مستحيل بالأرقام والحسابات والمعادلات والتجارب
لذا أكرر سؤالي: ماذا درست

أما بالنسبة لاختراعك
فباختصار إذا كان الكمبرسور يحصل على طاقته من خلال موتور السيارة، ويستغل هذه الطاقة لضغط الهواء (أي تخزين طاقة في الهواء المضغوط) لذا فإن عند استعادة هذه الطاقة من الهواء إلى الموتور لتشغيله، فبالتأكيد لن تكفي هذه الطاقة لأن هذه الطاقة أساسا قادمة من المحرك الذي تستغل جزء طاقته أيضا لتسيير السيارة

فكر في الأمر بتعقل وبعيدا عن التعصب للفكرة وستعرف أن فكرتك مستحيلة علميا وعمليا ونظريا وتدريبيا ومنطقيا أي مستحيلة على كل المستويات

الغرض من مداخلتي هو أن أنصحك كي لا يضيع مجهودك في الهواء، فمن الواضح أنك لم تنفذ الاختراع بعد لأنك لو كنت قد نفذته لكنت عرفت بالفعل أنه لا يعمل
والغرض الثاني أن فكرتك هذه التي تصر على عرضها في عدة أماكن على المنتدى قد يقرأها من هو حديث العهد بالهندسة وقد ينخدع بالفكرة أو تتبلبل أفكاره لذا شعرت أنه من واجبي أن أشارك لأقول أن ما تقوله هو خطأ علمي فادح

وشكرا لسعة صدرك
وأرجو ألا تكرر الموضوع في مكان آخر قبل إنهاء النقاش أولا، لأنه لو أنك بالفعل تهدف إلى إفادة الناس من أفكارك فبالتأكيد بعد النقاش واقتناعك بالخطأ فلن تعاود نشره مرة أخرى
*


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (28 مارس 2010)

الاختراع مش عاوز توضيح والسيارة تاتا بتصنع فى الهند بمواصفات 25 حصان 100 كلم
وزملكاوي شكله مش عاوز يناقش شكله بيحاول يفسد الموضوع ارجو من الادمن حذف كلامه اول بأول لأني شبعت مناقشة معاه وبردو مش راضي يفهم
لان الاختراع تجميعي وكل قطعه بتتصنع يعنى مش حاجة لاول مرة


----------



## د حسين (28 مارس 2010)

*وجه جديد للأوهام*

تحية طيبة للجميع
الأخ العزيز زملكاوي كلامك صحيح تماما تماما تماما
مشكلتنا مع انصاف المتعلمين الذين تستهويهم فكرة خاطئة سبقهم اليها آلاف البشر في مختلف دول العالم ومنذ اكثر من 600 سنة حتى الآن .
الفكرة يا أخ محمد حسين فاشلة مئة بالمئة وانت تفضلت بأرقام حسابية عن الضاغط ومقدار استهلاكه من الكهرباء وكمية الهواء المنتج ولكنك غفلت عن حسابات الطاقة الناتجة من الهواء المضغوط حيث أن الخسارة في الطاقة موجودة بقوانين المردود الميكانيكي بسبب فقدان الطاقة بالاحتكاك والحرارة .
أرجو عدم التمادي في خداع الأجيال المبتدئة . والتوجه نحو استخدام الطاقات المجانية الحقيقية المتوفرة مثل طاقة الشمس والرياح وغيرها الكثير والمجال مفتوح والمستقبل واعد والله الموفق​


----------



## zamalkawi (28 مارس 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> الاختراع مش عاوز توضيح والسيارة تاتا بتصنع فى الهند بمواصفات 25 حصان 100 كلم
> وزملكاوي شكله مش عاوز يناقش شكله بيحاول يفسد الموضوع ارجو من الادمن حذف كلامه اول بأول لأني شبعت مناقشة معاه وبردو مش راضي يفهم
> لان الاختراع تجميعي وكل قطعه بتتصنع يعنى مش حاجة لاول مرة



لماذا تظن أنني في عداء شخصي معك؟؟
لقد سالت أسئلة لم تجب عليها
وأقسم بالله أنا على استعداد للاقتناع بكلامك وليست لي تحيزات مسبقة، وإن كان لي علم مسبق ببعض الأساسيات الهندسية والفيزيائية التي أتمنى أن تتطلع عليها، وأهمها في هذا الموضوع الديناميكا الحرارية وخواص الغازات، وصدقني لو أنك قرأت في هذين المجالين ستعرف أن كلامك خطأ فادح وصدقني ستضحك فيما بعد عندما تتذكر أنك كنت تظن أن فكرتك ممكنة

,انا لا أحاول إفساد الموضوع بل أنت الذي يهرب من المناقشة بفتح الموضوع في مكان جديد، وفي كل مكان أواجهك فيه وأناقشك تهرب منه بوضه الموضوع في مكان آخر

وعندما أسألك أسئلة محددة تجيب عن أشياء أخرى، وسألخص أسئلتي مرة أخرى:

- ما هو مجال دراستك كي أناقشك على قدر علمك
- كيف يستطيع الكمبرسور أن يخزن طاقة كافية في الهواء المضغوط إذا كانت قدرته 2 حصان فقط، بينما المحرك الذي يقوم هذا الهواء المضغوط بتشغيله يخرج 25 حصان أي أنه يحتاج على الأقل 25 حصان أو أكثر من القدرة تدخل له
- كيف تكون الطاقة المخزنة في الهواء المضغوط كافية لتشغيل السيارة وإعادة تشغيل الكومبريسور إذا كانت هذه الطاقة هي أصلا جزء من الطاقة الخارجة من موتور السيارة

أجب عن هذه الأسئلة بدون التفاف حولها، فكل إجاباتك كانت تدل على أنك لم تفهم أسئلتي وتجيب في الاتجاه آخر وتضع أرقام ليست لها علاقة بسؤالي

وحتى لاتظن أنني "مستقصدك" عرضت عليك أن تعطيني رقم هاتفك لأحدثك بعيدا عن المنتدى حتى لا تتهمني هذا الاتهام ولكنك لم تستجب لطلبي

د. حسين: أشكرك على جهودك في محاربة المحركات الذاتية ومحاولتك نشر الوعي في الملتقى
لي طلب وهو أن تقرأ مواضيع الأخ محمد حسين الأخرى عن فكرته وأن تقرأ ردوده، فربما بخبرتك في "جدال" هؤلاء تكون قد فهم أسلوب تفكيرهم وتستطيع أن تقنع الأخ محمد حسين بخطأ كلامه

وأقول إلى الأخ محمد حسين: أعرض عليك مرة أخرى أن تعطيني رقم هاتفك وأعتقد بشدة أننا إذا تحدثنا تليفونيا سيستطيع أحد منا أن يقنع الآخر بخطئه لأن النقاش من خلال الملتقى صعب بعض الشيء


----------



## د حسين (28 مارس 2010)

*توافق*

أخي زملكاوي
انا وانت في خندق علمي واحد ولكن هؤلاء الواهمين من الصعب نقاشهم بهذه البساطة وبعد قليل من اي نقاش سيتهموننا بأننا متخلفون و خائنون لأمتنا علما اننا والله نريد لهم النصح من عميق قلوبنا . واذا راجعت مداخلاتي السابقة ستجد انني تعرضت للاهانة والشتائم مما جعلني ابتعد لفترة عن الملتقى وعدت بعدها لأجد وجوها جديدة لأمور متشابهة .
وحسب خبرتني هؤلاء الأشخاص بشكل عام اما مخدوعين وواهمين أو نصابين يعلمون انهم على خطأ ويستدرجون الناس الى فخ سلبهم الأموال وفي الحالتين الحوار معهم صعب .... وبالله المستعان
شكرا لتفهمك ...​


----------



## د حسين (28 مارس 2010)

*الى الأخ محمد حسين*

حسب وصفك فانت حميت الاختراع وجميع متطلباته متوفرة في الأسواق....
فهل أنتجت هذا المحرك ؟؟؟؟ وأين هو ؟؟؟؟ ونحن مستعدون لرؤيته على الواقع ..... حتى لو كان في الصين ..... ​


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (28 مارس 2010)

فقد الطاقة حجة البليد *بدون اهانة للاخوان ولكن هذه الحقيقة المؤلمة لكل مهندسين الطاقة البديلة وغيرهم *
طيب ياجماعه انا مش هجبر احد علي الاعتراف الفكرة دي اصلا موجودة بالمحطات الكبيرة جدا وانا صغرتها لاول مرة بالكومبريسور وموضوع الفقد فى الطاقة مش مشكلة لان الدينامو سعته 6 كيلو8 حصان والسيارة قوتها 25 حصان او اكثر يبقى هتفقد كام من هذه السعه والقوة هل النص يعني؟
الاجابة مستحيل/ اكثرها 15% فقد يبقى كل ما نكلم واحد عن الطاقة المتجددة تكون حجة البليد الفقد بالطاقة والقوة
ياجماعه العربية تاتا موجودة بالسوق 5 راكب بتمشى بالهواء و بتحتاج محطة هواء تملاها فى 3 دقائق فين بقى فقدها فى الطاقة وهي بتشيل ناس 5 وفيها ديناموعلى الموتور 
والله ياجماعه اللي بيتكلم فى كلام ملوش دليل ميتكلمش احسن ده انا حاطط الحاجة بالصور والفيديو فى الموقع وهنا بالمنتدي وروح اسئل على الكومبريسور فى الاسواق 220 فولت 7 امبير يعنى 1500 وات تقريبا


----------



## د حسين (28 مارس 2010)

*لماذا*

يا استاذ محمد حسين 
تاتا موجودة وفيها دينامو وطبعا خزان الهواء موجود اصلا ولاينقصها سوى الضاغط ..... ما الذي منعهم من تركيبه وهو بحجم كرة القدم ..... وعندها سيحققون المستحيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## zamalkawi (28 مارس 2010)

يا أخي لا تتحدث عما لا تعرف
أنت أصلا لم تفهم النقطة التي أتحث فيها أنا والدكتور حسين
حتى مع عدم وجود أي فقد في تحويل الطاقة، فكلامك مستحيل
لأن السيارة تحتاج الطاقة لتتحرك، والسيارة تستهلك طاقة، أي أنه من المستحيل أن يستغل جزء من الطاقة لتحريك السيارة وجزء آخر لإعادة ملء الهواء، ثم يستغل هذا الهواء لإعطاء نفس الطاقة التي ستستغل لتسيير السيارة وإعادة ضغط الهواء مرة أخرى

أما لماذا أقول أنك تتكلم عما لا تعرف، فلا يمكن أن تكون فكرتك مطبقة في المحطات الكبيرة وإلا كنا سمعنا بهذا على أنه سبق علمي رهيب لأنه يتخطى قوانين الطاقة المعروفة منذ مئات السنين

الموجود في محطات الطاقة الكيبيرة هو إعادة استغلال جزء من الطاقة التي من الممكن أن تفقد أي تحقيق الاستغلال الأمثل للطاقة، وليس إنشاء طاقة من العدم كما تتدعي أنت

والسيارة التاتا ليس لدي معلومات عنها، ولكن وفقا لكلامك أنت وليس كلامي أنا فهي يعاد شحنها بالهواء المضغوط كل فترة، أي أنها تتزود بالطاقة كل فترة، مثلها مثل أي شيء تنفد طاقته ويعيد التزود بالطاقة

ربما ما التبس عليك هو أنك تتصور أن كون الهواء مجاني فهذا يعني أن الطاقة مجانية
ولكننا هنا نتحدث عن هواء مضغوط، أي هواء تم تخزين طاقة بداخله، وهذه الطاقة على صورة ضغط، وهذه الطاقة تستغل لتدوير المحرك
أي أن الأمر ليس هواء "والسلام" وإنما هواء مضغوط أي هواء محمل بالطاقة
لهذا أردت أن تقرأ كتابا عن خواص الغازات أو أن تقول لي ماذا درست

على كل حال، لو أردت أن تقتنع بكلامي، أو أن تقنعني بكلامك (وفي هذه الحالة أعدك بأن أؤيدك على المنتدى) فقط أعطني رقم هاتفك وسأتصل بك ونناقش هذا سويا


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (28 مارس 2010)

الاسباب كثير جدا جدا يااخي
رقم واحد محدش يعرف اصلا الكومبريسور اللى بقول لكم عليه ده لانه بيستخدم فى التنظيف ومحدش عارف قوته وامكانياته السريعه فى الملىء تخيل....
ثانيا الدينامو وقطع الغيار للاختراع مش تصنيع شركة تاتا دي موجودة بالسوق
ثالثا انا اتصلت بالمصنع فى فرنسا قالو لى احنا معندناش امكانية نطور 
ده محتاج راجل اعمال يدعم الاختراع فى المنتدي هنا او صاحب المصنع يحط ميزانية للتجربة وفى رايي هي مش مستاهلة اوي ده كلها 10 الاف دولار بعد كده يصنعوا الاف السيارات منها وتعيش الشعوب
ودي لينكة المحطات الكبيرة بفرنسا للاخ زملكاوي
http://www.aircarfactories.com/air-cars/energy-storage.html


----------



## د حسين (28 مارس 2010)

*صح ما قالوا عنا*

الأستاذ محمد حسين
يقول الغربيون عن العرب ما يلي:
ان العرب لايقرأون وان قرأوا لا يفهمون وان فهموا لايعملون وان عملوا لايثابرون ..... الخ
يبدو هذا صحيحا من خلال الرابط المذكور ويبدو انك لم تفهم مغزاه :
وأوضح له أن مارأيته وقرأته ليس مجرد استهلاك كهرباء وتوليد هواء مضغوط وتخزينه في خزان كبير جدا تحت الأرض تم توليد الكهرباء من جديد ويكون الانتاج أكبر من الاستهلاك حسب نظريتك واختراعك .
انما الهدف مايلي : ان انتاج اي كهرباء في أوروبا من وسائل نظيفة مثل الطاقة الشمسية وغيرها وبيع الكهرباء للدولة وفق العداد المركب بالمنشأة يقبض ثمنالكيلو واط الساعي خمسة أضعاف سعره الطبيعي ومع اختلاف سعر الكيلو حسب ذروة الاستهلاك شجع المستثمرين على استهلاك الكهرباء في غير ساعات الذروة بسعر رخيص وتوليد هواء مضغوط وتخزينه بكميات كبيرة لذا لجأوا الى تحت الأرض ثم توليد كهرباء بواسطة طاقة هذا الهواء وارسالها للشبكة العامة لبيعها بسعر أعلى في ساعات الذروة وبمضاعفة خمس أضعاف يحقق ربحا ممتازا في اوروبا .......
وهذا ما يوضحه البحث وليس كما فهمت من الموضوع ... وشكرا


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (29 مارس 2010)

انا مش بعرف ابعت رسائل خاصة عامة اللى يبعت بضيفه على الميل


----------



## محمد الحوثري (30 مارس 2010)

معليش يا اخى شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات ولكن اريد شرح وافى عن طريقة صنع المحرك نفسه الهوائى الذى يدور العجلات ارجو الرد لو سمحت هل لديك معلومات حول ذلك الان هذا هو المهم وهل يوجد لديك مخططاي حيال ذللك ارجو الرد للتعاون وشكرا لان الفكره عجبتنى بصراحه واريد تطبيقها ارجو الرد وشكرا واذا كانت هناك مخططات احسن وافضل 
اخوك فى الله محمد الحوثري


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (30 مارس 2010)

اقولك يااخي 
المشكلة ان فى دولنا العربية مفيش دولة صناعية كبرى تقلد السيارة الهوائية لذلك الحل هو الاتفاق مع شركة تاتا بالهند او ام دي اى بفرنسا لاقامة المشروع على ارض عربية وفى الموقع بتاعي انا حاطط الفيديو نقلا عن يوتيوب لكيفية عمل الموتور الهوائي
وهذه رسالة لاى مستثمر معاه راس مال 10 مليون يورو مثلا من المليارديرات او اغنياء العرب يفتح مصنع كتوكيل ويرعي الاختراع وتجربة الكومبريسور على خزان انبوب مثل انبوب السيارة الهوائية 300 بار لكي نحدد بدقة كم الزمن الذي سيملأ فيه الكومبريسور الخزان
وهي مضمونة ان شاء الله لأن الكومبريسور مثبت بمنتصف الخزان( الانبوب) وكما قلت ممكن ان يملأ الى ان تنفجر الانبوب
دي لينكه بها كل معلومات من يهمه الامر من فيديو وشرح ....
http://www.haq33.com/air%20car%20invention.htm


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2010)

أخي أنت قلت أن الكمبرسور الذي تستعمله قدرته 2 حصان ويملأ اسطوانة 200 لتر بضغط 8 بار في حوالي 10 دقائق
أي أنك لكي تملأ نفس الاسطوانة بنفس الكمبرسور ولكن بضغط 300 بار (وهو المطلوب في هذا النوع من السيارات) على افتراض أن الكمبرسور الذي تستعمله يستطيع الوصول لضغط 300 بار، فإنك تحتاج 16 ساعة على الأقل
لو أنك قرأت المكتوب في هذا الرابط
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compressed_air_car
وتحديدا في بند العيوب disadvantages ولو أن لديك معلومات بسيطة عن خواص الغازات أو خواص الهواء لأدركت صحة كلامي ولعرفت أن ما تقوله مستحيل وأن قانون بقاء الطاقة ساري في هذه الحالة (كما هو ساري في أي حالة أخرى) فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث، وكل المحاولات التي تحاول خرق هذا القانون باءت بفشل ذريع لأن من حاولوا لم يكن لديهم أبسط علم بمبادئ فيزيائية بسيطة وبديهية

أخي أنت الأمر ملتبس عليك لأنك تظن أنه طالما استطاع الكمبرسور أن يملأ الاسطوانة بضغط 8 بار فسيستطيع أن يملأها ب300 بار بزيدة بسيكة في الطاقة رغم أن الفارق رهيب بين 8 بار و300 بار

راجع حساباتك (لو كنت لديك حسابات أصلا) وستقتنع بإذن الله بخطأ فكرتك


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (30 مارس 2010)

ياجماعه زملكاوي مش راضي يسيبني فى حالى من يوم ما وضعت الموضوع من فضلكم محدش يسمع كلامه لان الفكرة خالصة ومتنفذه بس محدش استخدم فكرة كومبريسور مثبت فى منتصف الانبوبة لذلك 
نوع الانبوبة وتثبيت الموتور فى الانبوبة هي فكرة الاختراع لانه مش بتفرق معاه الضغط اللى جواها
الموتورالمالىء بيتركب على الانبوبة والفتحة بتبقى فى النص
وممكن يملأ الانبوبة لغاية ما تفرقع والسرعه مش بتتاثر كثير
كل اللى سألتهم من محلات الكومبريسور قالو لى كده
بعكس ما وصل وصلة للصمام الضغط بيتركز على هذه الفتحة ودي خاصية فيزيائية يقوم الضغط يزيد على الموتور المالىء فيبطىء سرعه الملىء فتزيد المدة


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2010)

إذا كانت الفكرة منفذة بالفعل فلماذا تحتاج لتمويل إذا؟؟

أخي
السيارة الهوائية هي اختراع جيد بالفعل وله مميزاته مثل تقليل التلوث داخل المدن وله عيوبه أيضا
ولكنه ليس اختراعك
والاختراع الذي تريد أن تضيفه للسيارة الهوائية غير قابل للتنفيذ بدون حتى أن تمسك ورقة وقلم لأنه يتعارض مع أبسط قواعد الفيزياء وأكثرها بديهية
ولو أمسكت ورقة وقلم وبدأت تخط الحسابات فستعرف أن كلامك خطأ بعد ثاني سطر تكتبه

د. حسين قال


د حسين قال:


> يقول الغربيون عن العرب ما يلي:
> ان العرب لايقرأون وان قرأوا لا يفهمون وان فهموا لايعملون وان عملوا لايثابرون ..... الخ


وللأسف أنت مثال حي على هذه المقولة
فكل الإثباتات التي أوردتها لك لم تقنعك بخطأ فكرتك
مع أنك لو قرأت المكتوب على صفحة الويكيبديا في مشاركتي السابقة لوجدت الآتي


> to store 14.3 kwh @300 bar in 300 l (90 m3 @ 1 bar) reservoirs, you need at least 93 kwh on the compressor side (with an optimum compressor working on the ideal adiabatic limit, which is what industrial compressors can do at best). That means, a compressor power of over 1 megawatt (1000 kw) is needed to fill the reservoirs in 5 minutes


فهل قرأت هذا؟ ولو قرأته هل فهمته؟
وحتى لو قرأته فمن المستحيل أن تفهمه، لأنك ليس لديك أدني علم بخواص الغازات أو ديناميكا الغازات

ضع الكمبرسور في أي مكان، ضعه داخل الاسطوانة، ضع الاسطوانة داخله، استخدم صمام، لا تستخدم صمام، هناك حد أدنى مطلوب من الطاقة عند كفاءة 100%، ولا يمكن مهما غيرت وضع الكمبرسور أو الاسطوانة أو الصمام أو حتى العفريت الأزرق أن تقل عن هذه الطاقة، بينما تزداد الطاقة المطلوبة كلما قلت الكفاءة

فلماذا العناد؟ ولماذا المكابرة؟
هل لأنك لا تريد أن تعترف أن فكرتك خاطئة؟
يا أخي أنت فكرت في فكرة ولم تكن صحيحة، ما المشكلة؟ يكفيك شرف المحاولة. يكفيك أنك فكرت بينما غيرك يجلسون على المقاهي
لماذا لا تقول لنفسك: الآن عرفت أنني ينقصني الكثير لأتعلمه كي أصل لأفكار جيدة

أخي أنا لست ضدك، بل على العكس، سأكون سعيدا لو استطعت أن تأتي بفكرة نافعة، ووقتها سأئيدك بكل قوة
ولكني أولا لا أريدك أن تنفق مالا في الهواء، أو أن ينخدع أحد ويعطيك مالا لتبدده في فكرة فاشلة
وثانيا لا أريد أن يقرأ أحد رواد المنتدى كلامك ويكون ليس لديه علم كافي (مثلك) فيظن أنك على حق ويقتنع بكلامك

وأخيرا لي عتاب عليك
أنت لم تنفذ الاختراع بعد، ولن تنفذه، ولو نفذته فسيفشل فشل ذريع، فلماذا إذا تقول


mohamedhusen951 قال:


> الفكرة خالصة ومتنفذه



بينما أنت لم تنفذ بعد وكل ما فعلته هو أن سألت بعض الورش وقالو لك نعم الكمبرسور يملأ الاسطوانة في 10 دقائق ولم يقولوا لك أنه لن يصل إلى 300 بار
فظننت أنت أنه سيصل إلى 300 بار، وظننت أن "الفكرة خالصة ومتنفذه" على حد قولك بينما الفكرة لم تتعدى بعض الخيالات لديك

راجع نفسك ولا تظن أنني ضدك


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (30 مارس 2010)

to store 14.3 kwh @300 bar in 300 l (90 m3 @ 1 bar) reservoirs, you need at least 93 kwh on the compressor side (with an optimum compressor working on the ideal adiabatic limit, which is what industrial compressors can do at best). That means, a compressor power of over 1 megawatt (1000 kw) is needed to fill the reservoirs in 5 minutes
الكلام ده غلط واللى حطه بيوهم نفسه انت عارف واحد ميجا يعني ايه الاول تنور نصف مدينة 
الويكبيديا ياجماعه اى عالم بيحاول يوهم الناس فيها ومعلوماتها مش دقيقة خالص وممكن اى واحد يعدل بها والله العظيم وانا مجرب
فكرة الكومبريسور خالصة ومتنفذه بمصدر طاقة خارجي وليس داخل السيارة ده كان قصدي
ثالثا انا مش عاوز فلوس ياجماعه من حد 
انا عاوز ناس بتحترم الاختراعات ولها اتصالات تساعد فى وصول الفكرة للمصانع وانشائها على الارض العربية وعمرى مفكرت هكسب كام لانه اختراع للامه


----------



## zamalkawi (30 مارس 2010)

سؤال
تعرف يعني ايه adiapatic limit اللي مذكورة في المقال؟
ثانيا
المقال قال ان 300 لتر هواء عند ضغط 300 بار بيخزن 14,3 كيلووات ساعة، ودة رقم صحيح لاني حسبته بنفسي، وبيقول انك لو ضغطت على المنحنى الأدياباتيكي (ودة المنحنى الأقرب للواقعية) حتحتاج 93 كيلووات ساعة ودة فعلا معناه انك لو حتملى التانك في 5 دقايق يبقى انت فعلا محتاج 1 ميجاوات
لكن حفترض انك حتستهلك فقط 14,3 كيلووات ساعة (ودة مستحيل عمليا لكن نفترض ان دة حصل)، وحفترض انك حتملى التانك في ربع ساعة مش في 5 دقايق يبقى انت محتاج باور على الأقل 57,2 كيلووات على الأقل
يعني أكثر من 76 حصان
يبقى ازاي انت عاوز تعمل كدة بكمبرسور 2 حصان؟
كلامك ماينفعش
وقانون بقائ الطاقة ساري
وزي ما انت بتقول قانون بقاء الطاقة دة حجة البليد، حقولك ان تكذيب الآخرين المحايدين زي الويكيبديا دة مش بس حجة البليد، دة حجة البليد والفاشل والجاهل
بالمناسبة دي مش شتيمة
انت فعلا جاهل في الديناميكا الحرارية ودينامسكا الغازات زي ما انا جاهل في الطب البيطري
كلنا جهلة في مجالات وبنفهم في مجالات أخرى


----------



## د حسين (31 مارس 2010)

*جيد يا زملكاوي*

شكرا على توضيح الحسابات 
كلام السيد زملكاوي صحيح تماما ولتبسيط الفكرة
ان الضاغط 2 حصان عندما يبدأ بملء الخزان فارغا سيستجر أمبيرا منخفضا بحدود 5 أمبير و يبدأ بالارتفاع تدريجيا مع ارتفاع الضغط ضمن الخزان الى ان يصل الى التيار الاسمي المكتوب عليه وهو بحدود 8 أمبير عندها يكون الضغط ضمن الخزان ( حسب التصميم ولنفرض 8 بار ) هنا يجب اطفاء المحرك عن طريق منظم الضغط واذا لم يتوقف لأي سبب فسيتابع الارتفاع في الضغط وشدة الأمبير الى حد يتوقف فيه المحرك عن الدوران وسيحترق خلال أقل من دقيقة ..... ومن لا يصدق فليجرب ..
اخي محمد حسين .... أرجو أن تسمع كلام أخيك الأكبر زملكاوي (أكبر علما ) .... وشكرا​


----------



## محمد الحوثري (31 مارس 2010)

اخى الدكتور محمد حسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو منك اعطائي فكره عن المحرك الهواء المطغوط واذا كان هنك مخططات له ارجو الافاده لانى مهتم بالموضوع جدا وارجو منك المساعده فى ذلك وشكرا 
اخوك محمد الحوثري وتحياتى


----------



## د حسين (31 مارس 2010)

*لاتضيع وقتك*

الأخ محمد الحوثريي أنصحك أخويا الا تضييع وقتك بالاختراع الأساسي فهو غير ممكن .....
أما المحرك بالهواء المضغوط فتجده في الأسواق حيث أن اي طاغط هواء غير مكبسي من نمط (فان ) أو ( سكرو ) يدور بمجرد تمرير الهواء المضغوط من اي مدخل له وخروجه من الطرف المقابل ​


----------



## محمد الحوثري (31 مارس 2010)

ارجو من الاخ الدكتور محمد حسين التوضيح اكثر بالنسبه للمحرك الهواء المضغوط واين يمكن ان اجده ارجوك افدنى واكون لك من الشاكرين وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (31 مارس 2010)

أخي الحوثري
اكتب على الجوجل
compressed air engine
أو
compressed air motor
وستجد آلاف النتائج تشرح فكرة العمل وستجد شركات قائمة على هذه المحركات


----------



## أحمد السماوي (1 أبريل 2010)

اعتقد أن هناك (( عداء )) لقانون حفظ الطاقه في هذا المنتدى ...مع أنة مفيد جداً في حياتنا ....لماذا اذا كل هذا العداء ...هذا القانون مظلوم ....ويجب تكوين جمعية من المهندسين للدفاع عنة ....


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> ياجماعه زملكاوي مش راضي يسيبني فى حالى من يوم ما وضعت الموضوع من فضلكم محدش يسمع كلامه لان الفكرة خالصة ومتنفذه بس محدش استخدم فكرة كومبريسور مثبت فى منتصف الانبوبة لذلك
> نوع الانبوبة وتثبيت الموتور فى الانبوبة هي فكرة الاختراع لانه مش بتفرق معاه الضغط اللى جواها
> الموتورالمالىء بيتركب على الانبوبة والفتحة بتبقى فى النص
> وممكن يملأ الانبوبة لغاية ما تفرقع والسرعه مش بتتاثر كثير
> ...



ربن يعينك ويزيدك من علم 
اكثر من رائع اخى تلك هى التكنولوجيا 

ولوكان الموضوع عن فيلم او اغنية ما كنت تواجه كل هذا الهجوم 

لكنها فرصة ليتاكد الاعضاء والزوار للمنتدى ان الطاقة النظيفة الحرة مقموعه من قبل البعض ومحرمة على الشعوب دراستها او تعلمها 
والدليل تلك المحاولات المستمية من رفضها بدون دليل علمى 
كمن يقول لمك لاتفكر فى التكنولوجيا ولا تخترع شيئا وظل مكانك ولاتتقدم ابدا 
ولا تبحث عن مشروع يعود عليك بالربح والمنفعه للبيئة والمسلمين


اسال الله تعالى ان يكثر من امثال ويجعل منكم رجال مثل صلاح الدين وابن سينا


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

اتفضل اخى وجدت من قام بتنفيذ تلك الفكرة وكسر قانون الطاقة الذى لا يعلم البعض انه من صنع البشر الذين يخطئون 

الرابط

طالب من سمرقند يخترع محرك سيارة لايحتاج الى وقود ويعمل باستمرار


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192890.html#post1598664

“A student of the academic school in the city of Samarkand (Uzbekistan), Maruf Karimov, invented a “perpetual” car engine power by a very unusual kind of fuel. The student managed to start a conventional internal combustion engine with the help of air pressure. The fuel – air that is – flows into the engine from a special tank filled with air under high pressure. It is worthy of note that the tank refills itself automatically non-stop. The engine designed by 15-year-old boy can thus be described as perpetual. Karimov installed his invention on his friends’ old car and drove several hundreds of meters. The speed was very low, but the young engineer is certain that the output of the engine is only a matter of time and effort. The drawings and calculations of the Uzbek student have already been sent to specialists from Germany. It is not ruled out that Maruf Karimov will continue his research work in Germany, Fergana.ru reports. Scientists and engineers accept the possibility that the current understanding of the laws of physics may be incomplete or incorrect; a perpetual motion device may not be impossible, but overwhelming evidence would be required to justify rewriting the laws of physics.”


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أبريل 2010)

أخي فجر الصباح، أنت تقول


fagrelsabah قال:


> كسر قانون الطاقة الذى لا يعلم البعض انه من صنع البشر الذين يخطئون



والمقال نفسه الذي يتحدث عن "الاختراع" يقول



fagrelsabah قال:


> scientists and engineers accept the possibility that the current understanding of the laws of physics may be incomplete or incorrect; a perpetual motion device may not be impossible, but overwhelming evidence would be required to justify rewriting the laws of physics.”



وهذا ما نقوله جميعا، قوانين الفيزياء ليست قرءانا، ولكن لا تأتي لتعرض ماكينة تخرق هذه القوانين بدون أن تثبت خطأ هذه القوانين
آينشتاين مثلا لم يخرق قوانين نيوتن، ولكنه قال أن مدى صلاحيتها ينتهي عند الاقتراب من سرعة الضوء
إذا لكي يأتي شخص ويقول هذه الماكينة تخرق القانون الفيزيائي، لا مانع لدي، ولكن قبل أن تقول هذا اثبت أولا أن القانون الفيزيائي لا ينطبق

ووفقا للمقال فإن قانون بقاء الطاقة لم ينكسر أي أن كون الماكينة محرك دائم لم يثبت بعد

أما آخر أمر أحب أن أقوله لك، لا تثق كثيرا في مقالات الصحافة والتقارير التليفزيونية، فهي موجهة للعوام، ولا تخضع لتدقيق علمي كبير
وضع ثقة أكبر في الدوريات العلمية المحترمة، فهؤلاء لهم قواعد صارمة للنشر لديهم، ومن الصعب جدا أن ينشروا شيئا ضعيف المصداقية


----------



## د حسين (13 أبريل 2010)

*الى الأخ محمد الحوثري*

تأخرت قليلا عليك حتى حصلت على محرك هوائي صغير يستعمل في مكنات حلاقة صوف الحيوانات وقد فككته بنفسي وصورته لك بالصور المرفقة أجو ان تستفيد منها​


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (13 أبريل 2010)

جميل ياشباب شكرا على الاهتمام ولكن الاختراع محتاج مصنع فى الهند او فرنسا بحيث ان الخزان يخرج جزء هواء للدينامو وجزء هواء للموتور يعني يبقى الدينامو منفصل عن حركة السيارة بمجرد التدوير فقط الدينامو يشتغل
ويشحن البطارية 
وعلى فكرة فى موضوع هنا ممكن يزودو سرعة الهواء اللى خارجة من خزان الكومبريسور واللينكة ههي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171038.html


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أبريل 2010)

اخ محمد حسين
انت لسة مقتنع ان الاختراع بتاعك ينفع؟
بعد كل اللي قلناه عن الضغط والقدرة والطاقة
يا اخي الكمبرسور اللي حيملا 200 أو 300 لتر هواء على 8 بار في 10 دقائق مش حيعرف يملا نفس الحجم 200 او 300 لتر لكن على 300 بار في نفس ال10 دقايق
انت ليه مابتحاولش تتعب نفسك في الاتجاه الصح
ومصر تتعب نفسك في الاتجاه الغلط
الاتجاه الغلط هو انك تصر على تنفيذ مشروعك بدون اي علم او دراسة عشان يكون مصيره الفشل
والاتجاه الصح هو انك تتعلم، وتبذل مجهود في التعلم، يعني مثلا تقرا مقدمة عن الديناميكا الحرارية وديناميكا الغازات
يا خوفي تكون من الناس اللي بتقول انا مش عاوز اقرا الحاجات دي لحسن تبوظلي عقلي وتسمملي افكاري زي ما عملت مع المهندسين المعقدين اعداء النجاح دول
على كل حال ربنا يوفقك


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> اتفضل اخى وجدت من قام بتنفيذ تلك الفكرة وكسر قانون الطاقة الذى لا يعلم البعض انه من صنع البشر الذين يخطئون
> 
> الرابط
> 
> ...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> اتفضل اخى وجدت من قام بتنفيذ تلك الفكرة وكسر قانون الطاقة الذى لا يعلم البعض انه من صنع البشر الذين يخطئون
> 
> الرابط
> 
> ...


 


zamalkawi قال:


> أخي فجر الصباح، أنت تقول
> 
> 
> والمقال نفسه الذي يتحدث عن "الاختراع" يقول
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا : للأمانة العلمية ولما ورد في المقال فإن ترجمة الجزء الذي ورد بالمقال وخاصة الجزء المحدد بالخط الأخضر هي :
إن العلماء والمهندسين يتقبلوا إحتمالية أن المفهوم الحالي لقوانين الفيزياء (الطبيعة) ممكن ان يكون غير كامل او غير صحيح ؛ ومن الممكن ان يكون جهاز دائم الحركة غير مستحيل ، ولكن يتطلب ذلك دليل دامغ (ماحق=Overwhelming ) يكون مبرراً لأعادة كتابة قوانين الفيزياء.​ 
ثانيا : هذا بالنسبة لقوانين الحركة والتي تعتمد على قانون نيوتن الثاني للحركة 
Newton,s Second Law of Motion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton's_laws_of_motion​ 
ثالثا : قوانين الثرمودايناميك (الحركة الحرارية) Thermodynamic Laws
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_thermodynamics​ 

أرجو قراءة هذه المواضيع بتمعن وروية .. 
وعدم القفز إلى النتائج 
DON'T JUMP TO CONCLUSION​ 
وفق الله الجميع.​


----------



## د حسين (14 أبريل 2010)

*تحية للدكتور محمد*

شكرا على التوضيح وأرجو من الدكتور محمد ابداء رأيه الشخصي بوضوح دون روابط ودون ترك الاستنتاجات مفتوحة .... وشكرا مقدما​


----------



## soof (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا دكتور حسين لماذا انت دائما حجر عثرة في طريق العلم 
ومن يكون زملكاوي الذي يساندك 
:14::14:


السيارة تسير بمحرك 
المحرك يشتغل بالهواء المضغوط 
الهواء المضغوط موجود في خزان - الخزان موجود بالسيارة
لتعبئة الخزان بالهواء المضغوط نستعمل كمبريسر - الكمبريسر موجود بالسيارة
لتشغيل الكمبريسر نستعمل بطارية - البطارية موجودة بالسيارة 
لتعبئة البطارية بالكهرباء نستعمل مولد - المولد موجود بالسيارة 
------------------------------------------------
والتشغيل والسياقة يتم على الشكل التالى 
عندما يدور المحرك وتتحرك السيارة يشتغل الدينمو فيشحن البطارية التي تشغل الكمبريسر ويساعد الكمبريسر في تعويض الهواء المفقود في خزان الضغط الرئيسي نتيجة جريان السيارة 
وتستمر العملية هكذا دائما 
محرك مجاني الطاقة بلا بنزين بلا زفت 
هذا ما فهمته من موضوع المحرك المطروح للنقاش
ولاداعي يا مسكين لنصائحك التي تدعو فيها الى الاتجاه الى الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح -- القربة مقطوعة لا ينفع النفخ 
:67::67::67::67::67::67::67:


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 أبريل 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا : للأمانة العلمية ولما ورد في المقال فإن ترجمة الجزء الذي ورد بالمقال وخاصة الجزء المحدد بالخط الأخضر هي :
> إن العلماء والمهندسين يتقبلوا إحتمالية أن المفهوم الحالي لقوانين الفيزياء (الطبيعة) ممكن ان يكون غير كامل او غير صحيح ؛ ومن الممكن ان يكون جهاز دائم الحركة غير مستحيل ، ولكن يتطلب ذلك دليل دامغ (ماحق=overwhelming ) يكون مبرراً لأعادة كتابة قوانين الفيزياء.​
> ثانيا : هذا بالنسبة لقوانين الحركة والتي تعتمد على قانون نيوتن الثاني للحركة
> ...


اشكرك على التوضيح 

فهكذا العلماء 
فهم لم يقولو لا تجربوا لاتقراءوا تلك التكنولوجيا ولم يقولون انها اوهام احلام 
وهذا سبب التقدم التكنولوجي لديهم


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2010)

soof قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا دكتور حسين لماذا انت دائما حجر عثرة في طريق العلم
> ومن يكون زملكاوي الذي يساندك
> :14::14:
> ...



أخي، لم أستنتج بوضوح من مداخلتك إن كنت جادا، أم أنك تمزح، ولم أعرف هل أنت فعلا تقصد ما تقول أم أنك تسخر من صاحب "الاختراع" بصور مستترة

لكن لتوضيح الأمر لك، فهذا المحرك بالصورة التي وصفها الأخ لن يعمل لسبب بسيط وهو قانون بقائ الطاقة، فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث

ولتطبيق هذا القانون على هذا المحرك، فالمحرك يحصل على طاقته من الهواء المضغوط، والهواء المضغوط هو ببساطة هواء عادي تم تخزين طاقة بداخله في صورة ضغط
وبتمرير هذا الهواء داخل المحرك نسترجع الطاقة المخزنة في الهواء مرة أخرى
ما يقوله الأخر محمد حسين هو أنه يريد إعادة ضغط الهواء باستخدام الطاقة التي يحصل عليها من محرك السيارة، حيث تستغل الطاقة في تشغيل دينامو والدينامو يخزن طاقة كهربية في البطارية وهذه الطاقة تستغل لتشغيل الكمبريسور الذي يضغط الهواء، وهذا ممكن بالطبع، ولكن وفقا لقانون بقائ الطاقة فإن هذا لن يعمل بالصورة التي تخيلها الأخ محمد حسين، حيث أن طاقة المحرك ذهب جزء منها لتسيير السيارة والجزء الآخر للدينامو، وبالتالي فالطاقة التي سنضغط بها الهواء بعد ذلك ستكون أقل من الطاقة التي حررناها من الهواء المضغوط لأننا أخذنا فقط جزءا منها، والباقي ذهب لتسيير السيارة، أي أن الطاقة التي سنخزنها في الهواء المضغوط ستكون أقل من من الطاقة التي كانت مخزنة في الهواء المضغوط في بداية التشغيل، وبالتالي سيقل مستوى الطاقة تدريجيا إلى أن نصل إلى أن مستوى الطاقة المخزنة يساوي صفر وستقف السيارة إلى أن يعاد تزويدها بالهواء المضغوط من مصدر خارجي

أما بعيدا عن قانون بقائ الطاقة، فالأخ محمد حسين أغفل نقطة هامة للغاية، والسبب هي ضعف العلم الهندسي عنده. فهو يقول أن الكمبريسور الذي قدرته 2 حصان يضغط الهواء بضغط 8 بار في خزان حجمه 200 أو 300 لتر في حوالي 10 دقائق. في حين أن الضغط المطلوب لتسيير هذا النوع من السيارات حوالي 300 بار
أي أنه لضغط الهواء في تانك بنفس الحجم ولكن بضغط 300 بار سنحتاج إلى أضعاف أضعاف الطاقة المستخدمة لضغطه على 8 بار، أي أنه لنضغط الهواء بنفس الكمبريسور (2 حصان) نحتاج ساعات طويلة للوصول للضغط المطلوب (هذا إن استطاع هذا الكمبريسور أساسا أن يصل لهذا الضغط العالي)
وهذه النقطة هي ما أغفلها الأخ محمد حسين، حيث أنه ظن أنه طالما استطاع الكمبريسور أن يضغط الهواء على 8 بار، فسيستطيع نفس الكمبريسور أن يضغط الهواء على 300 بار في نفس المدة الزمنية وبنفس الطاقة المستخدمة وهذا غير صحيح بالطبع

الكلام الذي ذكرته هنا يعرفه أي شخص درس أساسيات الديناميكا الحرارية وديناميكا الغازات وهو علم معروف منذ زمن طويل وليس حكرا على أحد، فقط يحتاج بعض القراءة والتعلم


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (23 أبريل 2010)

محتاجين متطوع يعملنا التجربة ياجماعه يجيب انبوب اكسجين 300 بار ويركب عليه الكومبريسور بنفس فكرة التانك الاحمر اللى بالصورة ويشوف الزمن كام ده اللى هيحكم وعلى فكرة فى موقع جاى نيجري مخترع السيارة الهوائية فيه ضاغط متركب على السيارة بيملا فى ساعه ونصف وبيملا من طرف الانبوب مش من نصفها
ومعلش ياجماعه اعذروا كل اللى بيحبط العزيمة لان الحكاية فعلا تفرس يعني كل واحد بيلوم نفسه ليه مكنتش انا الاول فى الفكرة دي
فاحنا لو قعدنا نتكلم لسنين مش هنخلص
يبقى التجربة هتكلف 1500 جنيه اللى عاوز يعملها يقولى ومستعد اتنازل له عن البحث او اسجل اسمه معايا فى الاكاديمية كممول ومخترع تاني ونقبض ارباح الاختراع اللى عاوزني يدخل على موقعي www.haq33.com ويجيب بيانات اتصالى وشكرا للمنتدي


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> محتاجين متطوع يعملنا التجربة ياجماعه يجيب انبوب اكسجين 300 بار ويركب عليه الكومبريسور بنفس فكرة التانك الاحمر اللى بالصورة ويشوف الزمن كام ده اللى هيحكم وعلى فكرة فى موقع جاى نيجري مخترع السيارة الهوائية فيه ضاغط متركب على السيارة بيملا فى ساعه ونصف وبيملا من طرف الانبوب مش من نصفها
> ومعلش ياجماعه اعذروا كل اللى بيحبط العزيمة لان الحكاية فعلا تفرس يعني كل واحد بيلوم نفسه ليه مكنتش انا الاول فى الفكرة دي
> فاحنا لو قعدنا نتكلم لسنين مش هنخلص
> يبقى التجربة هتكلف 1500 جنيه اللى عاوز يعملها يقولى ومستعد اتنازل له عن البحث او اسجل اسمه معايا فى الاكاديمية كممول ومخترع تاني ونقبض ارباح الاختراع اللى عاوزني يدخل على موقعي www.haq33.com ويجيب بيانات اتصالى وشكرا للمنتدي



أخ محمد حسين، لماذا تظن أننا ضدك، نحن ببساطة ضد الفكرة لأنها ببساطة شديدة لا تصلح، ولو أنك تمعنت قليلا في ما كتبته أنا أو د. حسين وقرأته ووعيته وفهمته لعرفت أن الفكرة لا تصلح، ولكنك إما أنك لا تريد أن تقرأ أو لا تريد أن تفهم أو لا تستطيع أن تفهم

وبعيدا عن كلامي أنا أو د. حسين، لو أنك قرأت عن الديناميكا الحرارية أو ديناميكا الغازات أو خواص الغازات لعرفت من نفسك أن ما تقوله مستحيل، ولكنك لا تريد أن تكتسب قليلا من العلم اللازم لتنفيذ فكرتك، بدليل أنك لا تعرف ما الفارق بين 8 بار و300 بار

وليكن هذا الاختبار البسيط جدا: إذا كان لديك تانك (أو أنبوبة) حجمه 300 لتر، وبه هواء مضغوط عند 8 بار في درجة حرارة 20 درجة مؤوية، فكم سيكون حجم هذا الهواء عند الضغط الجوي ونفس درجة الحرارة (20 درجة مؤوية)، وما هي كتلة هذا الهواء
ونفس السؤال: إذا كان لديك تانك (أو أنبوبة) حجمه 300 لتر، وبه هواء مضغوط ولكن عند 300 بار في درجة حرارة 20 درجة مؤوية، فكم سيكون حجم هذا الهواء عند الضغط الجوي ونفس درجة الحرارة (20 درجة مؤوية)، وما هي كتلة هذا الهواء
أكاد أجزم أنك لا تعرف إجابة هذا السئال البسيط جدا والذي يستطيع طالب الثانوية العامة الإجابة عليه، حتى لو لم يدرس في كلية الهندسة
فلتختبر نفسك بهذا السؤال البسيط جدا لتعرف أن لديك الكثير لتتعلمه قبل أن تجزم بنجاح فكرتك

أما أننا نلوم نفسنا لأننا لم نكن الأوائل في هذه الفكرة، فهذا لا يمكن أن يكون صحيحا لسبب بسيط، وهو أنك لست الأول الذي يأتي بهذه الفكرة الفاشلة، ويستطيع د. حسين الإجابة عن هذه النقطة أفضل مني، لأنه على علم بكثير من المحاولات الخرقاء التي قام بها الكثيرون من قبلك لتنفيذ فكرتك أو أفكار مشابهة لها، ولم تنجح الأفكار لأنها تتعارض مع أبسط قوانين الفيزياء

على كل حال طالما أن الاختبار يتكلف فقط 1500 جنيها، فلماذا لا تجربه وتقول لنا النتيجة؟؟؟ جرب ونحن في الانتظار، ولكن إن ضاعت أموالك فلا تلومن إلا نفسك، ولو أعطاك أحد أموالا لتبددها في فكرتك الفاشلة، فلا يلومن إلا نفسه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (30 يونيو 2010)

من فضل مدير المنتدي الموضوع فشل ياجماعه ملوش لازمة يتحط لأن الكومبريسور يملا 300 بار فى 3.5 ساعات ونصف وجربناه فالموضوع كده ملوش لازمة
ارجو الغائه نهائيا
واشهار السيارات الهوائي للناس افضل لان مش فارقة يروح يملأ التانك فى 3 دقائق هواء فالاختراع كان فكرة بسيطه بس مش عاوزها تخدع الناس كما خدعتني


----------



## د حسين (1 يوليو 2010)

*الحمد لله*



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> من فضل مدير المنتدي الموضوع فشل ياجماعه ملوش لازمة يتحط لأن الكومبريسور يملا 300 بار فى 3.5 ساعات ونصف وجربناه فالموضوع كده ملوش لازمة
> ارجو الغائه نهائيا
> واشهار السيارات الهوائي للناس افضل لان مش فارقة يروح يملأ التانك فى 3 دقائق هواء فالاختراع كان فكرة بسيطه بس مش عاوزها تخدع الناس كما خدعتني


 الحمد لله 
:75:ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل . ان الباطل كان زهوقا:75:
وأرجو من باقي الأعضاء الذين تبنوا فكرة محرك دائم الحركة ان يعودوا لرشدهم ويصلوا الى نفس النتيجة
:75:أخي العزيز محمد حسين ..شكرا جزيلا لك واحييك على شجاعتك... انها بطولة حقا :75:​


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (6 يوليو 2010)

*تحيتة احترام وتقدير*

السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز هناك شركة انكليزية فرنسية تنتج هذه الفكرة بشكل سيارات ومولد كهرباء واعطت امتياز لشركة تاتا الهندية لصناعة هاي السيارة او المولد وهذا هو عنوانها 
http://www.mdi.lu/english/
للتفضل بالدخول 
وعلى فكرة انو الناتج العرضي لمحرك السيارة هو هواء بارد ويجى اوبشن مجانى مع السيارة وتحياتى الك والى الجميع تحياتى 
محمد طارق
5-7-2010


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يوليو 2010)

أخي محمد طارق
المحركات الهوائية موجودة ومعروفة منذ فترة طويلة، وفكرتها هي عكس فكرة الكباسات
والموقع الذي وضعته، هو حسب ما فهمت منه لشركة تصنع سيارات تحصل على طاقتها من الهواء المضغوط
الفكرة هنا هي ان هذه السيارات تحتاج إلى إعادة التزود بالوقود كل فترة، مثلها مثل السيارات المعروفة
افارق أنها تتزود بالوقود في صورة هواء مضغوط
ولا يمكن لهذه السيارة إعادة ملء نفسها بنفسها دون الحاجة لمصدر وقود خارجي


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (6 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعه انا لاقيت الكومبريسور اللى بيخلي المولد ذاتي الملىء ولا حاجة الى اعادة ملىء التانك من المحطة الكومبريسور بميلا 85 متر مكعب فى ساعه واحدة يعني 300 لتر عند 300 بار فى ساعه و7 دقائق هو يقدر يملا لحد 1500 بار وحجمه ووزنه مش كبير قوي وبياخد 7.5 كيلووات ودي المفاجاة وهي بشري سارة لمزارع الدواجن ومعمري الصحراء والجيوش... والف مبروك 
الكومبريسور اسمه دايفرام كومبريسور او كومبريسور الحاجزdiaphragm compressor يبقى كده قانون الطاقة اللى عملاين تتكلمو عليه انكسر وظهر الحق وزهق الباطل
انا عارفه بقى لى فترة بس لازم ننشره علشان الناس تستفيد والمصانع تستفيد لان الحكومة المصرية هتغلي سعر الطاقة للمصانع وبعدين فيه مزراع محتاجة المولد ده
المولد ده ثمنه بدراسة الجدوي 60 الف جنيه يقدر يولد 30 كيلووات يعني يكفي مزرعه بتكييفاتها ينفع للصوب الزراعية كمان المكيفة ولاى غرض من غير ما يتعب 24 ساعه شغال وكمان الكومبريسور بيرتاح وكل شهر بتحتاج تغيير زيت فيجيتبال اويل زيت نباتي كمان يعني طاقة من الهواء ومجانية ونقدر نوصل الطاقة الى 70 كيلووات على حسب قوة الموتور المصنع والمستورد من الشركة الفرنسية او الهندية وفكرة المولد كانت مشروحة وهي المحرك الهوائي يستخدم فى ادارة توربين او دينامو واحسبوها انتم اللى عاوز يساعد اهلا بيه
واللى مش مصدق يشوف اللينكة دي فيها الكومبريسور ده بجدول اسفل الصفحة
http://www.pressureproductsindustries.com/compressors/diaphragm_compressors.html


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يوليو 2010)

أخي محمد حسين
إن ما يعجبني فيك هو إصرارك ومثابرتك
ولكن ما لا يعجبني فيك هو عدم رغبتك في تعلم العلم الصحيح
ليس معنى أن أقصى معدل هواء هو 85 متر مكعب في الساعة أن هذا المعدل سيظل مستمرا عند كل الضغوط
فمع ارتفاع الضغط يقل معدل الهواء
وبالتالي لن تستطيع أن تملأ التانك في ساعة وسبع دقائق كما تقول ولكن ستحتاج وقت أكبر بكثير
أخي اقرأ قليلا وتعلم وصدقني ستعلم أن ما تقوله مستحيل علميا وفيزيائيا


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (6 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعه الرقم واضح فى اللينكه اللى اعطيتها وبعدين كما اقصي بار يعادل 15000 psig هو 1000 بار تقريبا يعني اكثر من القوة المطلوبة 300 بار بمراحل وبعدين انظر الى cfm معدل التدفق 50 يعني 1409 لتر فى الدقيقة تقسم على 300 وهي عدد مرات الضغط بالبارتعطيك 4.6 لتر بالدقيقة مضغوط عند 300 بار يبقى فى الساعه كام؟ 4.6لترفى*60دقيقة= 281 لتر فى الساعه عند ضغط 300 بار واحسبها يامهندس
وانظر لهذا الكومبريسور بالصورة التالية فى خصائصه التي وضعتها الشركة
http://www.abac-support.co.uk/highpressure_electrical.htm
ومش حسابي وهو كومبريسور عالى الضغط وليس من نوع الديفرام
*Model: ALT 265 5.5T*

ده الموديل وشوف قايليين ايه فيه 
Capacity 265 ltr/min (9.4 cfm) 
Charge rate 8 min (10 ltr 0-200 bar) 
ده هيعرفك ان كلامي صحيح ياجماعه انا بحب اوصل فكرة للناس الاختراع هو التوصل لطبيعه لم تكن موجودة فى الماضي لعدم توفر الامكانيات وعدم اكتشاف الخواص الفيزيائية اما لو تم اكتشاف الخواص الفيزيائية المساعدة فسوف نهدم نظرية موجودة بالفعل
وانا اعتمادي كان على فكرة التصنيع والاختراع المتطور الذي يمكن ان يهدم نظرية كانت تقول فى الماضي انه مستحيل والامثلة ما تعدش
الناس حاولو تنشرو الاختراع وتدعموه هيحل مشكلة الطاقة نهائيا والتلوث البيئي ده غير انها كهربة مجانية تقريبا
اطرقو على باب موقع الحق www.haq33.com وشكرا لادارة المنتدي واتمني انهم يقفوا معانا


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (6 يوليو 2010)

لكل الناس حاولو تنشرو الاختراع وتدعموه هيحل مشكلة الطاقة نهائيا والتلوث البيئي ده غير انها كهربة مجانية تقريبا
اطرقو على باب موقع الحق www.haq33.com وشكرا لادارة المنتدي واتمني انهم يقفوا معانا


----------



## د حسين (6 يوليو 2010)

*لماذا التخبط*



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> من فضل مدير المنتدي الموضوع فشل ياجماعه ملوش لازمة يتحط لأن الكومبريسور يملا 300 بار فى 3.5 ساعات ونصف وجربناه فالموضوع كده ملوش لازمة
> ارجو الغائه نهائيا
> واشهار السيارات الهوائي للناس افضل لان مش فارقة يروح يملأ التانك فى 3 دقائق هواء فالاختراع كان فكرة بسيطه بس مش عاوزها تخدع الناس كما خدعتني ......


:67: ثم تقول:67:
*ياجماعه انا لاقيت الكومبريسور اللى بيخلي المولد ذاتي الملىء ولا حاجة الى اعادة ملىء التانك من المحطة الكومبريسور بميلا 85 متر مكعب فى ساعه واحدة يعني 300 لتر عند 300 بار فى ساعه و7 دقائق هو يقدر يملا لحد 1500 بار وحجمه ووزنه مش كبير قوي وبياخد 7.5 كيلووات ودي المفاجاة وهي بشري سارة لمزارع الدواجن ومعمري الصحراء والجيوش... والف مبروك 
الكومبريسور اسمه دايفرام كومبريسور او كومبريسور الحاجزdiaphragm compressor يبقى كده قانون الطاقة اللى عملاين تتكلمو عليه انكسر وظهر الحق وزهق الباطل
انا عارفه بقى لى فترة بس لازم ننشره علشان الناس تستفيد والمصانع تستفيد لان الحكومة المصرية هتغلي سعر الطاقة للمصانع وبعدين فيه مزراع محتاجة المولد ده
المولد ده ثمنه بدراسة الجدوي 60 الف جنيه يقدر يولد 30 كيلووات يعني يكفي مزرعه بتكييفاتها ينفع للصوب الزراعية كمان المكيفة ولاى غرض من غير ما يتعب 24 ساعه شغال وكمان الكومبريسور بيرتاح وكل شهر بتحتاج تغيير زيت فيجيتبال اويل زيت نباتي كمان يعني طاقة من الهواء ومجانية ونقدر نوصل الطاقة الى 70 كيلووات على حسب قوة الموتور المصنع والمستورد من الشركة الفرنسية او الهندية وفكرة المولد كانت مشروحة وهي المحرك الهوائي يستخدم فى ادارة توربين او دينامو واحسبوها انتم اللى عاوز يساعد اهلا بيه
واللى مش مصدق يشوف اللينكة دي فيها الكومبريسور ده بجدول اسفل الصفحة
http://www.pressureproductsindustrie...mpressors.html*


يا أخ محمد حسين 
لماذا هذا التخبط والمناورات منذ اسبوع تعترف بفشل المحرك ( طبعا بعد تجارب عملية )
واليوم تعود لتقول أنك وجدتها ... ماذا وجدت .. انك وجدت وهما جديدا على صفحات الانترنت الخادعة.. وتسرعت لتقول انك وجدته ... انتظر حتى تجربه ثم أخبرنا ونحن بالانتظار..
تحياتي لجهودك​


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (6 يوليو 2010)

هذا مش تخبط هذا كان تردد مني واخفاء ثم اظهار للاكتشاف لان يوجد اشخاص سيئة معادية للعرب من جميع انحاء العالم ممكن ان تستخدم هذا الاختراع خطأ فاضطريت انكر
ولكن اعترفت فى النهاية لان مصلحة بلدي اهم من اشخاص العداء للعرب


----------



## د حسين (6 يوليو 2010)

*كيف تقرأ*



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> ده الموديل وشوف قايليين ايه فيه
> capacity 265 ltr/min (9.4 cfm)
> charge rate 8 min (10 ltr 0-200 bar)


 
أخي العزيز:::::: كيف قرأت ؟؟؟؟ وماذا فهمت ؟؟؟ 
كلامهم هذا في السطر الأول المقصود به في الضغط الجوي الطبيعي

أما السطر الثاني فهو المهم ان الضاغط يتصف بمعدل تعبئة بمقدار 10 ليتر الى ضغط 200 بار خلال 8 دقائق .... أي 1.25 ليتر في الدقيقة فقط بالتالي فان 300 ليتر بضغط 200 بار تحتاج الى 240 دقيقة وتساوي 4 ساعات ((( وين رايح أخينا ؟؟؟ الله يرضى عليك ويهديك )))

تابع ابحاثك واتحفنا بالنتائج ​


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يوليو 2010)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> وانظر لهذا الكومبريسور بالصورة التالية فى خصائصه التي وضعتها الشركة
> http://www.abac-support.co.uk/highpressure_electrical.htm
> ومش حسابي وهو كومبريسور عالى الضغط وليس من نوع الديفرام
> *model: Alt 265 5.5t*
> ...


جيد أنك وضعت هذا الرابط، وهذا يدل على رغبة حقيقية في النقاش الجاد
وأتمنى أن يصاحب هذا الاستعداد للنقاش رغبة حقيقية في التعلم والاقتناع
الرابط يقول معدل ملأ 10 لتر على 200 بار هو 8 دقائق
أي أنه بداهة معدل ملأ 300 لتر على نفس الضغط 200 بار هو 8×30 أي 240 دقيقة أي ثلاث ساعات، وهذا على 200 بار، أي أنه على 300 بار ستحتاج وقت أكبر
راجع نفسك يا أخي، ولا تمشي وراء الأوهام، أو على الأقل لا تخبرنا إلا بما حققته فعلا وليس بما تتمنى تحقيقه رغم استحالته


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (6 يوليو 2010)

الى د حسين السطر الاول هو معدل التدفق يااخي 9.4 فين الضغط الجوي ده
انا كنت بعطي مثال لحساب الزمن للملىء فى كومبريسور ضغط عالى تقليدي 
مش الموديل اللى هينجح اختراعي اللى هو الديفرام فى الديفرام بيكون 50 معدل التدفق يعني بيملى فى مدة اقل 4 مرات المدة بدل 4 ساعات يملى فى ساعه واحدة ده غير ان الموتور الهواء ممكن يستمر فى الدوران 10 ساعات ب 300 لتر 300 بار دول يعني يكون شحن البطارية وريح الكومبريسور بطريقة الحاجز وبزيادة


----------



## د حسين (6 يوليو 2010)

*الله يهديك*



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> الى د حسين السطر الاول هو معدل التدفق يااخي 9.4 فين الضغط الجوي ده
> انا كنت بعطي مثال لحساب الزمن للملىء فى كومبريسور ضغط عالى تقليدي
> مش الموديل اللى هينجح اختراعي اللى هو الديفرام فى الديفرام بيكون 50 معدل التدفق يعني بيملى فى مدة اقل 4 مرات المدة بدل 4 ساعات يملى فى ساعه واحدة ده غير ان الموتور الهواء ممكن يستمر فى الدوران 10 ساعات ب 300 لتر 300 بار دول يعني يكون شحن البطارية وريح الكومبريسور بطريقة الحاجز وبزيادة


 
يا أخي الله يهديك​


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يوليو 2010)

أخي محمد
أنت ملتبس عليك الأمر
فحسابات الطاقة الأساسية لا تتغير
وبالتالي استهلاك الأنواع المختلفة من الكمبرسور لا يختلف كثيرا
أما لماذا توجد أنواع مختلفة من الكمبرسورات فهذا له أسباب أخرى، فبعض الأنواع لها كفاءة أكثر من الأخرى، وبعضها يمكنه الوصول لضغوط عالية، وبعضها يمتاز بسرعة السريان عند الضغوط المنخفضة وبعضها يتميز بتناسب معدل السريان خطيا مع سرعة الدوران، وبعضها يتميز بانخفاض ضجيجه، إلى آخر هذه المميزات
لذا تجد أنواع كثيرة من الكمبرسورات، مثل الديافرام، والمحوري، والترددي، والحلزوني، إلى آخره، وكل نوع من هؤلاء له منحنياته الخاصة، وصفاته الخاصة، ويقوم المصمم باختيار الكمبرسور الذي يتناسب مع التطبيق
أما حسابات الطاقة فهي متشابهة في كل الأنواع، وتختلف اختلافا بسيطا بسبب اختلاف كفاءة كل نوع

لذا فلا تتوقع أن يمنحك الديافرام ما تريد لمجرد أنه ديافرام، فاستهلاكه للطاقة سيجعل الفكرة مستحيلة التنفيذ نظريا وعمليا
ولا تنظر فقط لمعدل السريان المكتوب على الموقع
فمعدل السريان هذا هو المعدل الأقصى، وليس المعدل الوسطي
وغالبا ما يكون هذا المعدل عند الضغوط المنخفضة
أما مع ارتفاع الضغط داخل التانك، فلن يستطيع الكمبريسور أن يؤمن نفس معدل السريان

ليس كل من قرأ رقما أصبح عالما، عليك ببذل مزيد من الجهد للتعلم
تعلم أساسيات خواص الغازات
تعلم أساسيات الديناميكا الحرارية
تعلم طريقة عمل الكمبريسورات كنظرية وكتطبيق
وبعدها يمكنك أن تحكم على فكرتك
على كل حال أنا أعلم يقينا أن فكرتك فاشلة، وها نحن ننصحك بألا تمضي قدما فيها كي لا تخسر مالك، وحاول أن تجتهد في الاتجاه الصحيح كي تفعل شيئا نافعا، وكي لا تصنع الوهم
أما إن أبيت إلا أن تكمل فكرتك إلى النهاية، رغم كل نصائحنا، فأولا لا تلومن إلا نفسك على ضياع وقتك ونقودك، وثانيا أخبرنا بنتيجة عملك، كي تقنع غيرم ممن قد يأتون من بعدك ويظنون أن مثل هذه الفكرة قد تنجح​


----------



## سعد الضويحى (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د حسين (7 يوليو 2010)

*توضيح*



zamalkawi قال:


> لذا تجد أنواع كثيرة من الكمبرسورات، مثل الديافرام، والمحوري، والترددي، والحلزوني، إلى آخره، وكل نوع من هؤلاء له منحنياته الخاصة، وصفاته الخاصة، ويقوم المصمم باختيار الكمبرسور الذي يتناسب مع التطبيق​


 
شكرا لأخي الزملكاوي على معلوماته القيمة ... وأريد ان اضيف معلومة هامة تخص الضاغط المذكور حصريا حيث تؤكد الشركة على ان الضاغط ديافرام (حاجز مرن بدلا من المكبس وحلقات الاحكام ) لأن هذا النوع من الضواغط يضمن خلو الهواء من الزيوت ( oil free ) من أجل الاستخدام البشري وهذا مانوهت له الشركة لأن الهواء صالح للتنفس مباشرة وحسب المثال 8 دقائق و 10 ليتر فهذا هو حجم وضغط اسطوانة الهواء الخاصة بالغواصين ... يعني ان الشركة تستهدف هواة الغوص في هذا الاعلان ... وليس المخترعين الراكضين وراء وهم محرك دائم الحركة ...
أخي محمد حسين : المتعلم يقرأ اي شيئ ...والمثقف يقرأ السطور جيدا ..والعالم يقرأ السطور ويفهمها جيدا .. أما المخترع فيجب اضافة لما سبق أن يقرأ ويفهم ما بين السطور ....
اقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي .. وشكرا​


----------



## waleednasr (12 يوليو 2010)

هناك سيارةهجينة تم تصنيعها بالفعل منذ سنوات تسير بالهواء و يتم شحن الضاغط بواسطة محرك بنزين صغير


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (12 يوليو 2010)

*أخر كلام فى المولد الهوائي ولله الحمد*

نظرا لعدم وجود إمكانية للتنفيذ في السيارات تم حذف جزء من السيارات من الموضوع 
*وبحمد الله تم التوصل إلى حل بالمولدات فقط وهي بشري سارة لمزارع الدواجن ومعمري الصحراء ولكن الفكرة تحتاج إلى دعم واتصالات واسعة بكليات الهندسة*
 ورسالتي يا جماعه أنا اعتمد على الاختراع والتكنولوجيا الحديثة في هذه الأفكار الضائعة وكانت نتيجة بحثي هو هذا التوفيق الذي سيحل بعض المشاكل للناس وأنا إنسان متزن والأولى بالتنفيذ هو كليات الهندسة في جميع أنحاء الوطن العربي والعالم وأتمنى منهم التنفيذ بالمنح 
للدعم أو التعاون راسلني على [email protected] وهذا ما حدث:-
*ياجماعه أنا وجدت الكومبريسور اللي بيخلي المولد ذاتي المليء ولا حاجة إلى إعادة مليء التانك من المحطة الكومبريسور بميلا 85 متر مكعب فى ساعه واحدة يعني 300 لتر عند 300 بار فى ساعة و7 دقائق هو يقدر يملا لحد 1000 بار وحجمه ووزنه مش كبير قوي وبياخد 7.5 كيلووات ودي المفاجأة وهي بشري سارة لمزارع الدواجن ومعمري الصحراء والجيوش... وألف مبروك *
* الكومبريسور اسمه دايفرام كومبريسور او كومبريسور الحاجزdiaphragm compressor يبقى كده قانون الطاقة اللى عملاين يتكلموا عليه انكسر وظهر الحق وزهق الباطل*
* لازم ننشره علشان الناس تستفيد والمصانع تستفيد لان الحكومة المصرية ستغلي سعر الطاقة للمصانع وبعدين فيه مزارع محتاج المولد ده*
*المولد ده ثمنه بدراسة الجدوى 60 ألف جنيه يقدر يولد 10 كيلووات يعني يكفي مزرعة بتكييفاتها ينفع للصوب الزراعية المكيفة و لأي غرض من غير ما يتعب 24 ساعة شغال وكمان الكومبريسور بيرتاح وكل شهر بتحتاج تغيير لتر زيت فيجيتبال اويل زيت نباتي كمان يعني طاقة من الهواء ومجانية ونقدر نوصل الطاقة الى 50 كيلووات على حسب قوة الموتور المصنع والمستورد من الشركة الفرنسية أو الهندية وفكرة المولد كانت مشروحة وهي المحرك الهوائي يستخدم في إدارة توربين أو دينامو واحسبوها انتم*
*واللى مش مصدق يشوف اللينكة دي فيها الكومبريسور ده بجدول أسفل الصفحة ياريت أي شخص يتكلم انجليزي يسأل الشركة دي عن تفاصيله بالضبط انا بعثت لهم اميل ولم يردوا *
http://www.pressureproductsindustries.com/compressors/diaphragm_compressors.html
* بالنسبة لمسألة لفقد في الطاقة*
بالنسبة للفقد في الطاقة للموتور 90% كفاءة للدينامو 87% كفاءة وهذا هو الفقد في الطاقة أما الكومبريسور فهو كفأ 100% والبطارية أيضا كفأ إذن بهذه الإمكانيات الموتور 25 حصان يعني 18.6 كيلووات طاقة لأن الحصان =0.745 كيلو يبقى كفاءة الموتور الهوائي90% إذن مقدار النقص 10% من 18.6 كيلوات يعني 1.86 كيلو نقول 2 كيلو نقص أحسن يعني الطاقة الصافية اللي المفروض الموتور الهواء يعملها هي 18.6-2=16.6
كفاءة الدينامو 87% يبقى النقص 13% والدينامو طاقته 16.6 كيلوات تقريبا يعني يولد طاقة منهم ناقصة 13% يعني 2.1 كيلووات نقص يبقى الدينامو يولد صافي بعد فقد الطاقة 16.6-2.1=14.5 كيلوات نخليها 14 كيلووات علشان نبقى بالأمان 
البطارية للكومبريسور محتاجة 10 كيلوات كل ساعتين علشان تغذي الكومبريسور اللى بيشتغل ساعه و7 دقائق او يمكن ساعه على حسب تطوير هذا الكومبريسور يبقى الدينامو يعطي للبطارية دي 5 كيلوات \ساعه
يشحنها فى ساعتين 10 كيلوات وهي بتشتغل ساعة وتسيب ساعة على حسب زمن عمل الكومبريسور وبالتالى الكومبريسور 7.5 كيللوات وهي 10 كيلوات يبقى عندك فائض طاقة 2.5 كيلوات بالبطارية يعني البطارية بتكفي وزيادة ونقول مبروك يبقى
14 كيلوات طاقة منتجة - 5 كيلوات طاقة لشحن لبطارية= 9 كيلوات\ساعة صافي ومبروك وبتكلفة 60 الف جنيه مصري ونحن عارفين 9 كيللوات تغذي 3 شقق بتكييفاتهم معيشة مرتفعه ويا سلام لو في الصحراء ) 
وهذه رسمه كروكية للفكرة




* شرح لوحات الرسم*​ * 1- الموتور الهوائي وتركيبه 25 حصان أو أكثر "يمكن استخدام موتور سيارة هوائية ثمنها رخيص*
*2- الترس المتصل بالموتور الهوائي بواسطة عمود ويتصل بالسيور الى الدينامو*
*3- الدينامو 18 كيلووات أو يمكن استخدام توربين رياح*
*4- وصلة التيار من الدينامو إلى جهاز توزيع التيار إلى البطارية وباقي الاجهزة*
*5- جهاز توزيع التيار*
*6- وصلة طاقة من موزع التيار الى باقي الاجهزة *
*7- وصلة الطاقة من موزع التيار الى شاحن البطارية*
*8- شاحن البطارية*
*9- بطارية 10 كيلووات أو أكثر*
*10- وصلة الطاقة من البطارية الى كومبريسور الحاجز*
*11-كومبريسور الحاجز  diaphragm compressor  صورة توضيحية لنوع منه ويوجد أحجام اصغر ووزن اخف*
*12- وصلة الهواء المضغوط من الكومبريسور الى الانبوبة الفايبرجلاس التي تتحمل ضغوط عالية جدا*
*13- تانك او اسطوانة الفايبرجلاس سعة 300 لتر لا تنفجر من الضغوط العالية وخفيفة*
*14-صمام اسطوانة الفايبرجلاس*
*15- رسمه توضيحية لمقطع اسطوانة الفايبر جلاس*
*16- جسم المولد الخارجي*

due to the idea couldn't done at cars some of the subject deleted​I found diaphragm compressor which success in filling the air tank at 300 bar 300 liter in 1.1 minute with 7.5 kw energy and suitable size and weight
and thanked to god I have reach to this solution at generator and it is very good news to poultry farm and desert builder but the idea need support and contact and consider from 
for support mail me at ​[email protected]


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يوليو 2010)

أخ محمد
سأكرر كلامي، عليك بالعلم، حاول أن تقرأ وأن تتعلم
فكرتك خاطئة ولن تعمل
لو قرأت قليلا عن خواص الغازات وعن الديناميكا الحرارية لعرفت أن فكرتك مستحيلة
ولكن يبدو أنك مصر على العمل دون علم، فمتى تنوي التعلم؟ بعد الفشل أم بعد أن تنفد أموالك؟
أخي أنا مهندس ميكانيكي، وأعرف ما أقول، ولقد كونت رأيي هذا بعد دراسة فكرتك، بناء على شرحك لها
فإن كنت تريد أن تضرب بكلام الهندسة الميكانيكية عرض الحائط، وتصر على تنفيذ فكرتك رغم أنك لا تعلم أقل القليل عن الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلا تلومن إلا نفسك


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (12 يوليو 2010)

وانا بقولك ان التكنولوجيا الحديثة والاختراعات والخواص الفيزيائية ممكن تقضي على قانون من القوانين بشروط معينة زي بالضبط مفيش حد يقدر يطير بالسماء لوحده من غير الة الا اذا خرج عن الجاذبية نفس الفكرة محدش يقدر يملأ تانك 300 لتر 300 بار فى ساعه الا اذا استخدم تقنية الكومبريسور الحاجز وانت مهما كنت فى اتخنها كلية معلوماتك تبطل من غير ما تعرف هذه التقنية وتكون ملم باحدث ما انتجته الشركات المتنافسة
وهو ده اللى انا عملته بعد توفيق ربنا لهذه الفكرة كفكرة اولية
وانا عارف ياجماعه كده الموضوع خلص ومش هناقش احد تاني خالص عندكم الموقع والمنتدي واللى عاوز ينفذ فى كليات الهندسة اهلا ومرحبا به والعلم للجميع


----------



## zamalkawi (12 يوليو 2010)

أخي
انظر هذا الرابط
وفيه منحنيات الأداء لبعض الديافرام كومبرسورز
http://www.thepondreport.com/linear-air-compressors-air-pumps.shtml
لو نظرت ستجد بوضوح أنه عند أقصى معدل تدفق يكون الضغط له أدنى قيمة، والعكس بالعكس، فمع ارتفاع الضغط ليصل إلى أعلى قيمة، يقل معدل التدفق ليصل إلى أدنى قيمة
لا تستهزئ بالعلم، وأنا لا أدعي أنني أملك ناصية العلم، ولكن ما أنا متأكد منه هو أنك ينقصك الكثير لتتعلمه


----------



## عادل زياد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ربما هو يقصد ان السيارة عندما تتحرك بالهواء المضغوط فانها ستفقد هذه الطاقة بحركة دورانية لمحورها وعجلاتها وهو ربما وجد ألية تجعل دوران هذا المحور والعجلات يقومان بشحن الهواء داخل خزان الهواء الذي بدوره يعيد تحويل يدير محور وعجلات السايارة اي هي دورة للهواء المضغوط تشبه دورة مغلقة


----------



## المخترع الجسور (19 سبتمبر 2010)

المدخلات تساوي المخرجات قانون كل شيء مكنك تنفض هذه الفكره لكن عليك اولا ان تبطل عمل الجاذبيه ولا اضن ان هذا بالامر اسهل اضافتا إلى استحالته


----------



## hmozek (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة بالجملة يشوبها عدة أخطاء حسابية لا يسعني احصائها من هنا وهناك كما لو ان أي احد قرأء المقال و الجدال من بدايتة
ثم ما هذا المكتب للاختراعات الذي سجل لك هذا الفكرة دون تنفيذآ لها كما تدعي (المقاله من خارج المنتدى على ما أذكر ) ......................... ؟ يا أخي 

لو أني ذهبت بهذه الفكرة الى مكتب تسجيل برائة الاختراعات في سورية لرموني خارج المكتب كما يرمي توم لجيري 
بحركة لولبية من الطابق الثالث ...................... بالنهاية أقول لك (((( لا تعليق )))) وفقق الله


----------



## بو سالم (8 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله 
قرأت المقال بكل مشاركاته ، واستمتعت بقراءة إصرار كل طرف على رأيه .
كما استمتعت بحرص الأخ زملكاوي على إيضاح القضية للأخ صاحب الموضوع .


----------



## رعد حسين (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اسال الله ان تكونو في اتم صحه وعافيه
اخواني الموضوع المنشور في هذا المقال يمكن ان يطبق على نموذج للتدريب وليس عمليا حيث يمكن ان تتحرك السياره لمسافه وبعدها تتوقف بسبب عدم امكانيه استمرار الزخم 
ارجو من المشاركين سعه الصدر لان الفكره البسيطه قد تثمر شيئا 
تحياتي لكم 
اخوكم المهندس رعد حسين


----------

